# Career in linux..



## kuldeepsidhu (Jan 3, 2010)

I am doing engineering in computer science in India. I am in final year. I like the open source world.I want to make my career in linux. plz tell me where to start...I want certification from REDHAT..

*1) What is the imnportance of REDHAT CERTIFICATION??

2) What is the scope of linux in INDIA??

3) From where i can start improving my linux skills??

4) I have listened about that LINUX DRIVERS have more importance 
   than LINUX ADMINISTRATION. Tell me about the linux drivers    and which is important from the job point of view??

5) Suggest me some ebooks/books for my self study..??*


----------



## desiibond (Jan 5, 2010)

1) very very important. must have for linux admins
2) Many companies are using linux servers. Client for which I work has hundreds of linux servers.
3) Start by taking RHCE course and certification and then get some training on hardware and storage
4) linux drivers is totally different area. in our place, we don't give a damn about these drivers as we use RHEL and concentrate on using h/w that is compatible with the OS instead of searching for drivers etc.
5) go to redhat.com/docs

Also, knowledge of Solaris too is a must if you want to enter sysadmin stream.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 5, 2010)

Currently I am learning RHCE & going to give RHCE exam on Jan 20.Rhce provides you detail knowledge of Linux & i think it is the 1st step for linux learner..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 5, 2010)

learn python,UNIX ,then server in that order


----------



## kuldeepsidhu (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks fro the info...from which insti u ar doing your certification..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2010)

Go for Networks CCNA 

I am RHCE holder since 2008 1 & half year before , no value for fresher & also still no much knowledge about desktop linux - only u ll learn servers 

CCNA is worth u can gain more knowledge & u can do CCSA next both are basic level & more entries for fresher


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Go for Networks CCNA
> 
> I am RHCE holder since 2008 1 & half year before , no value for fresher & also still no much knowledge about desktop linux - only u ll learn servers
> 
> CCNA is worth u can gain more knowledge & u can do CCSA next both are basic level & more entries for fresher



+1

i like linux so i done rhce thinking I will get interesting job in linux field but there is notmuch scope for fresher
but if you r lucky you get job without certification
can anybody tell me any course after done rhce to increase job opportunity ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> +1
> 
> i like linux so i done rhce thinking I will get interesting job in linux field but there is notmuch scope for fresher
> but if you r lucky you get job without certification
> can anybody tell me any course after done rhce to increase job opportunity ?



DBA & CCNA have better combination with RHCE , u can become Network cum System Admin or Database cum System Admin 

Oracle DBA has more opportunities also more pay scale than networks


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 7, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> DBA & CCNA have better combination with RHCE , u can become Network cum System Admin or Database cum System Admin
> 
> Oracle DBA has more opportunities also more pay scale than networks



any good certification for dba ?  can i get job on this basis as fresher 

lot's of compony ask for BE or deploma degree education qualifications 

indian compony act like BE deploma degree is superior then this international certification 

i dont like this education system  it's suck


----------



## vaithy (Jan 7, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> any good certification for dba ?  can i get job on this basis as fresher
> 
> lot's of compony ask for BE or deploma degree education qualifications
> 
> ...



But the situation is now changing with MNC companies are viewing the Indian I.T pie!  In most of the Interviews focused on how the employee is valuable to them rather than what certification or degree that the person hold.. Also they have rightly accessed the Indian Education system, so they don't give anything damn about..
whatever interest you have, put your heart on it, practice on it..For the Company a good Linux administrators without the necessary certification/degree more valuable than the fresher who has the certification/degree


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 7, 2010)

vaithy said:


> But the situation is now changing with MNC companies are viewing the Indian I.T pie!  In most of the Interviews focused on how the employee is valuable to them rather than what certification or degree that the person hold.. Also they have rightly accessed the Indian Education system, so they don't give anything damn about..
> whatever interest you have, put your heart on it, practice on it..For the Company a good Linux administrators without the necessary certification/degree more valuable than the fresher who has the certification/degree



i m using linux since 2003 only use windows only to play game so *maybe* i have enough knowledge about linux. since last one year after done RHCE and updating resume i got only 2 call for system admin (where linux is used) or linux admin interview  i even not get good chance to prove myself


----------



## staticsid (Jan 7, 2010)

Wanted to update you guys on a career webinar happening tomorrow... It's on network security... Might prove to be useful...

Details:
*www.thinkdigit.com/webinars


----------



## vaithy (Jan 7, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> i m using linux since 2003 only use windows only to play game so *maybe* i have enough knowledge about linux. since last one year after done RHCE and updating resume i got only 2 call for system admin (where linux is used) or linux admin interview  *i even not get good chance to prove myself*



Yes that is the exact point of mine.. lot of candidates passed RHCE.. but only few can make it on top of SYS ADM job.. there is no low level recruitment(such as windows repairing,PC reparing etc.,) I have seen administrtors are still using Terminal windows command line tools,inspite of same tools available in GUI in X windows..
some example , backingup files from remote clients, writing it to cd,etc., if you are good at all the present works  in the Terminal windows(installation ,backup files,SSH,Remote DesktopMaintenance,SElinux policies,IPtables,maintenance of Print servers,NFS,SAMBA,Apache,Mysql)then nothing stop from picked by a Good company with Moderate salary perks.. Just expose yourselves in real Linux administration even if the company is small , then move on..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 7, 2010)

so what after RHCE ?  CCNA ? or LCP ? DBA ?

is there is any way to start ur own business or work @ free and get some experience ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> so what after RHCE ?  CCNA ? or LCP ? DBA ?
> 
> is there is any way to start ur own business or work @ free and get some experience ?



U r off course same as like me , i was thinking to start a new institute in my place 

wats ur Academic qualification ??


----------



## vaithy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ankitsagwekar & damngoodman999,

My advise is 'what your heart is yearn for, "Go for IT"'
In '3 idiots' Amir' character tell that same thing.. First let us understand what Linux stand for? it give choicegive freedom to decide, freedom from enslavement etc.,
But it does not mean that it is communist manifesto.. You know majority of TOP 500 fortunes companies system run on Linux servers, they don't give any thing about Linux philosophy they are in business, and they need money, from Linux they are getting it.. that is why google,IBM all stand behind Linux..So knowledge of Linux not going to desert in your needy time.
Now let me ask you a question?  why did you study Linux? did you love it? did you passionate about it? No.. you study it because you need a job! that is where everything went wrong..Nine year ago, one of my friend who is a MCA with RHCE in the same situtation as your.. with ,everybody wanted MCSE or CCNA .. A friend of him in the MIT Chromepet called him for attending a seminor about Linux...My friend was late, but managed to attend when the main speaker a bearded bear like man appear in the podium and give a lecture about free softwares and interact with the students..My friend confront him, what is the prospect of Job for the RHCE like me?
The bear stared at him." Young man! did'nt you listen what I said?First you must understand what FOSS is then understand GNU/Linux !(when my friend told about the meeting  I was skeptical because RMS antagonism towards Linus  about naming the kernal name to whole of operating system)
Later when my friend employed in a cards ,calender printing , DTP publishing company, he used to display his skills in trouble shooting the company's system, simply using live cds..This changed his life forever..Later he moved the company's system to REDHAT, from then frequent crashing was past history.. Then he start his own training institute, where his previous company BOSS clients sent their employees for training.. later college students also join the course.. In free times he tour district colleges give demonstrations, most of his former students are now taken by big company's. But he still remain in the Traiing centre.. I asked him,"why not you get a good Job when your students get it?
He opened his email folder show some of them. they are invitation from multi national companies requesting him take position as various categories with good salary perks..
"here I have the satisfication that I am doing some thing good, even the income is small..but in a job like this i may not got it..
He is not alone.. there are many like him.. You can become one of him.. You don;t need to search for the opportunity but opportunity will kock your doorsteps..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 8, 2010)

vaithy said:


> @ankitsagwekar & damngoodman999,
> 
> my friend employed in a cards ,calender printing , DTP publishing company, he used to display his skills in trouble shooting the company's system, simply using live cds..This changed his life forever..Later he moved the company's system to REDHAT, from then frequent crashing was past history.. Then he start his own training institute, where his previous company BOSS clients sent their employees for training.. later college students also join the course.. In free times he tour district colleges give demonstrations, most of his former students are now taken by big company's. But he still remain in the Traiing centre.. I asked him,"why not you get a good Job when your students get it?
> He opened his email folder show some of them. they are invitation from multi national companies requesting him take position as various categories with good salary perks..
> ...



thanks for your words. i m thinking seriously about this now



damngoodman999 said:


> U r off course same as like me , i was thinking to start a new institute in my place
> 
> wats ur Academic qualification ??



where r u from ? i m from mumbai r u going to open  institute in mumbai or in Coimbatore ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 8, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> thanks for your words. i m thinking seriously about this now
> 
> where r u from ? i m from mumbai r u going to open  institute in mumbai or in Coimbatore ?



in coimbatore , seeking job is now giving me headache - i dont need call centers 

My academic qualification is MCA , urs ??


----------



## vaithy (Jan 8, 2010)

@@ankitsagwekar & damngoodman999,
Good Luck both of you!!
Here is some tips
1) be passionate about Linux..
2)Help the newlinux users in the installation ,trouble shootings, in on line forums and direct interaction..(giving away your money decrees your wealth but giving away your knowledge will increase your knowledge in multi fold)
3)Distribute Linux CDS and teach Linux freely to new users.. 
4)Visit your former colleges, schools , and meet the I.T coordinator/Principal tell the purpose, give the demonstration..(thorough understanding  of the FOSS and Proprietary ways should be essentials)
5)  Don't show them any of the Terminal, just do all the works in the Gui itself.. Use Linux mint, Ubuntu, or mandriva live CDs..In primary schools you can demonstrate the EDUBUNTU educational tools such as Tux Paint and Tux typing etc..
6)Contact your City's cyber police /IT security .. demonstrate with Linux auditing tools ,Cyber forensic softwares

I am only listing few.. .
Good luck friends!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 8, 2010)

vaithy said:


> @ankitsagwekar & damngoodman999,
> 
> My advise is 'what your heart is yearn for, "Go for IT"'
> In '3 idiots' Amir' character tell that same thing.. First let us understand what Linux stand for? it give choicegive freedom to decide, freedom from enslavement etc.,
> ...




gloden advice thanks bro


----------



## http404 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think *college labs might need sysadmin jobs* 
Those are without great financial responsibility and with scope to learn - you can sit full night in *the lab with no disturbance* and you can do projects

In the *day, teach linux /programming courses* in the institute.

Join some good software training institute.
You can *make about 20-25 good videos on Youtube* for RHCE/Ubuntu Cert/ by using recordmydesktop on CentOS or Ubuntu desktop (server has no gui so video will have to be in VM in virtualbox)

Then approach computer institutes like NIIT, Saint Agnelo, Karrox etc to become a faculty.
Or approach some Engg or Science college and use those videos *to prove that you can teach well and you know linux inside out*.

Also you might want to *write a blog about linux admin tips*.


----------



## kuldeepsidhu (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the advice...currently i am doing b.tech and taking training in REDHAT ...what will the oppurtunites for me....?
Is java and linux is a good combination...?i want to do java also in next 6 months...advice me....


----------



## http404 (Feb 8, 2010)

kuldeepsidhu said:


> thanks for the advice...currently i am doing b.tech and taking training in REDHAT ...what will the oppurtunites for me....?


Huge opportunities if you study well 


> Is java and linux is a good combination...?i want to do java also in next 6 months...advice me....


It is a great combination and it will be so for many years from now - at least 10.

Java is the language that opens a vast amount of online APIs with full cross-platform and a lot of cross-device compatibility too.

Android, Google Web Toolkit, any number of AJAX+GUI frameworks for web development, lots of Enterprise Application code - all that is written in J2EE and deployed on Linux servers.

Go for it - Java+Linux = solid career.


----------

